# 37 super streamline just got home , numbers in the morning , i am very tired



## bikebozo (Aug 15, 2021)

Super streamline , now home with me , numbers in the morning , thanks , for everyone's patience and help , with getting the bike built ,Walter Branche,  very happy with my new/old  bicycle


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 16, 2021)

H 12 102,, namebadge holes are 2- 1/4 inches apart vertical? Namebadge needed , ,proper 26 inch front fender brace also


----------



## catfish (Aug 16, 2021)

Cool !!!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 16, 2021)

I can't be the only one that had crossed fingers for this to work out for you after it became apparent the deal wasn't 100% completed yet. Looking forward to photos and seeing it all complete.


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 16, 2021)

It is a project , it is at my home . I think it will get an OA ,BATH TUESDAY, the original paint might show even better, . I have most of the parts , along with a lot of other extra parts ,. The serial number seems strange compared what I have been reading , H 12 102, I read it should be a Fleetwood with straight tubes ? Any help ,thoughts PARTS are appreciated thanks wpb, I really like this bike , and all the history it has been through , as soon as I OA,THE PARTS I will put it together


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 16, 2021)

Pics?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2021)

From the earlier pics posted, it doesn’t look like it’s a Fleetwood.
I’m pretty sure it’s a Huffman level, Super Streamline,so it could’ve been badged, Snell, Airflyte, LaFrance, Dixie Flyer, etc.
The LaFrance badges are pretty nice looking, and tend to pop up more than most, so you shouldn’t have too much trouble securing one of those.
I think the screw holes are the same spacing, but not sure about that.
Dayton and National are the top tier badges, but they may of had a different paint scheme than what your bike has.
Again, not sure about that.
I could be wrong, I usually am, so don’t take my word for it.
Just trying to add some words of encouragement.
You got the most desirable part, the frame and fork.
The rest can be had with a little due diligence and patience.
Be sure and reach out to John in San Diego.
He’ll be able to help you out with some of the missing pieces.
Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks , for some guidance I I'll take some photos today ,. My frame is curved tube . The serial number seemed different than,, what is shown for this type of frame , .H 12 102, I assumed H was for Huffman ? This bike is a learning experience for me . I have the correct seat , it was pro-recovered over 15 years ago , .If anyone has any parts please let me know , .I want to be correct ,,thanks for all the help.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 24, 2021)

Here it the correct reflector you need Walter; it is the small tombstone, not the larger one that is correct for the Firestone.









						Sold - Scarce Persons Small Tombstone Reflector 1937 Huffman $425 Shipped | Archive (sold)
					

Here is the correct small Persons tombstone reflector for the 1937 Huffman Super Streamline.   Minor denting on one side (see image).   Retains the original mounting bolts and rare mounting tab that goes on the underside of the fender.  This part is usually always missing.  $425 shipped.  PM to...




					thecabe.com


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 25, 2021)

Mine is number 331 listed as  license plate topper , thank you


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> Mine is number 331 listed as  license plate topper , thank you
> 
> View attachment 1467715



The 331 while looks close isn’t the same. It is larger in size and they are very common.  Here is the measurements of the rare small tombstone that is correct for your bike.


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks, I will be searching for  nice complete euipped bike  .I have lots of people looking in there stuff.


----------

